# Trailer Do Over



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I have been trying to redo my trailer for some time now. I finnaly got a chance to start it. here is what it started like. Am building cabinets for it the first one here is 63" long 36" high and 21" deep.
This will also keep me from flooding the show your setups thread with pics.:laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking good so far Cole:thumbup: Those cabinets almost look to nice to put in a trailer!



Dave


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> Looking good so far Cole:thumbup: Those cabinets almost look to nice to put in a trailer!
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


THANKS!

I do have to admit the cabinet is a little over board. Did every thing need to be rabbited and mortised probably not. I had the time this week to do it. 

The wife and I were going to take the week off to spend time with each other and our daughter, but some ones dad died at her work. So she had to fill in for her. Since I dind't schedual anything this week and didn't bother to tell the customers my 1month old plans fell through. Basically this is my vacation.:blink:


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

No drawer slides?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

BKFranks said:


> No drawer slides?


 No for some reason I didn't want to spend the money on them. Even though itwas $38 a sheet for plywood.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Cole82 said:


> THANKS!
> 
> I do have to admit the cabinet is a little over board. Did every thing need to be rabbited and mortised probably not. I had the time this week to do it.
> 
> The wife and I were going to take the week off to spend time with each other and our daughter, but some ones dad died at her work. So she had to fill in for her. Since I dind't schedual anything this week and didn't bother to tell the customers my 1month old plans fell through. Basically this is my vacation.:blink:



Sounds like a nice vacation to me! Maybe I'm weird:laughing:, but I would rather do stuff that had to do with work or tools on my vacation.



Dave


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking good cole, i think yu may need to upgrade your trailor though looks like a 6x12??
break the news to the wife gently :laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Looking good cole, i think yu may need to upgrade your trailor though looks like a 6x12??
> break the news to the wife gently :laughing:


 My little trailer is a sore subject it. When I bought it it wasn't the price that concearned me it was the weight. Empty this little trailer weighs 1200# At the time I had a 6c that could not pull the loaded trailer. Then I bought a dually and didn't even know it was back there. Decided I didn't need to pull a small trailer with a dually and bought a v8 f150 it pulls the trailer fine. Wish I would have kept the 1ton and sold the little enclosed to buy a 7x14. Oh well I also didn't think I would grow so fast either.
Cole


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

thats one thing thats hard to predict, growing fast:thumbsup:

i started out with a 6cyl pickup and a 5x8 open trailer, then bought a van e250 extended v8! right before the big boom i sold the e250 and bought a sprinter, i wanted a 2500 single axle, but the sales man informed me that it was cheaper to go with a 3500 dually, i thought hard and said f-it then the disision was short or long wheel base!! glad i took the long This truck really roomy :thumbup:

never got the chance to buy an enclosed but always wanted a 7x14 or 16 daul axel!!

are you gonna hang those cabs you made up or keep them on the floor?


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

looks good. cabinets look better than the ones in my kitchen :thumbsup:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> Looking good so far Cole:thumbup: Those cabinets almost look to nice to put in a trailer!
> 
> 
> 
> Dave



That's what I was thinkin. For some reason, I can never find the time or motivation to build nice storage stuff for myself. I always just throw it together out of whatever cheap scraps I got layin around.

Trailers lookin good.:thumbup:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> My little trailer is a sore subject it. When I bought it it wasn't the price that concearned me it was the weight. Empty this little trailer weighs 1200# At the time I had a 6c that could not pull the loaded trailer. Then I bought a dually and didn't even know it was back there. Decided I didn't need to pull a small trailer with a dually and bought a v8 f150 it pulls the trailer fine. Wish I would have kept the 1ton and sold the little enclosed to buy a 7x14. Oh well I also didn't think I would grow so fast either.
> Cole



Get ya another duelly & come down & buy my 8x18 WW I'm putting up for sale. You'll be hard pressed to fill it up real fast.:whistling


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Five Star said:


> thats one thing thats hard to predict, growing fast:thumbsup:
> 
> i started out with a 6cyl pickup and a 5x8 open trailer, then bought a van e250 extended v8! right before the big boom i sold the e250 and bought a sprinter, i wanted a 2500 single axle, but the sales man informed me that it was cheaper to go with a 3500 dually, i thought hard and said f-it then the disision was short or long wheel base!! glad i took the long This truck really roomy :thumbup:
> 
> ...


That one is going on the floor between the front door and the rear ramp door. (PAS) 
The other one will be hung on the other side. Then I can put the big crap on the floor under it.

Also going to mount the gen on the tounge, tired of moving that damn thing around.

I would love to get a long sprinter dually. Evenetually I would like to get my shop going and get the cabinet tools. Then just make custom crap in there and do very little in the field stuff. Just let the crew handle that stuff.



galla35 said:


> looks good. cabinets look better than the ones in my kitchen :thumbsup:


Thanks 



pinwheel said:


> That's what I was thinkin. For some reason, I can never find the time or motivation to build nice storage stuff for myself. I always just throw it together out of whatever cheap scraps I got layin around.
> 
> Trailers lookin good.:thumbup:


Yeah that is what was in there before quick thrown together shelves.

That is a big trailer, I have to decline your offer though.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Cole, 
Looks good, I take it that this is going to be a tool trailer?

I would like to suggest a false wall 5" from the drivers side trailer wall use this space to slide sheet goods in, that way you can slide in a couple sheets or 2xS and still access your tool storage. that is the one thing i wish i had done with my 6x12.

Craig


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Why the drivers side? I was thinking the passengers side. because my sheet good currently dictate how I load my passengers side, and I was going to leave a space and the put an E track to give me tie down flexibility. BTW this is next weeks project for me.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

charimon said:


> Cole,
> Looks good, I take it that this is going to be a tool trailer?
> 
> I would like to suggest a false wall 5" from the drivers side trailer wall use this space to slide sheet goods in, that way you can slide in a couple sheets or 2xS and still access your tool storage. that is the one thing i wish i had done with my 6x12.
> ...


That's kind of like the idea I had putting the upper cabinet high enough off the ground to slide sheets under it against the wall. 



texastutt said:


> Why the drivers side? I was thinking the passengers side. because my sheet good currently dictate how I load my passengers side, and I was going to leave a space and the put an E track to give me tie down flexibility. BTW this is next weeks project for me.


Lower cabinet is going on the pas side because sheet goods would over lap onto and cover up the side door.

Keep the good suggestions coming.



IT isn't very often I haul anything in the trailer other than tools. That is why the truck and racks are usually empty. The cabinets have a flat face so I can strap french/patio doors to them and not have pressure points.

Cole


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I personally LOVE the miter stand, you can't get any more portable then that.....:-D


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice work Cole. Cant beat having a organized trailer.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks much better.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cole the workmanship on the cabinets looks fantastic.

Not trying to be a critic but before I went to a metal rack with plastic bin drawers I had a similar cabinet (not as nice mind you) and the lack of drawer hardware drove me bonkers. I kept sliding out the drawer just a little more and of course it would fall out and dump everywhere.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> I returned the pricy lights and got some super chap ones. They will work until I decide what to do for lighting.
> 
> Built the front cabinet that holds the table saw and cms. Added tie down anchors to the drivers side, also put up some hooks.
> 
> ...


Is that with or without your foot under it?:laughing:
Sorry, I had to!!:shifty:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Is that with or without your foot under it?:laughing:
> Sorry, I had to!!:shifty:


 He super nanny my foot goes from 4" wide to 2" wide when I put my foot up there ass.:laughing:








J/K man


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

How is the club doing anyways?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> How is the club doing anyways?


It's allright, worked on it for the first time today.:thumbup: Just a couple cracked bones no big deal.:sad:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f59/close-call-70578/index2/#post844527


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My old lady was helping me load a shopsmith I had just sold. All she had to do was balance it while I dealt with the heavy end.

What did she do? Let go and the freakin' motor spun over and smashed my foot. Broke my two smallest toes.
All I could do was tape them together and eat some pain killers.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Recently?

I think everybody has had a shop smith at one point in there life. They use it once or twice then it sits in the corner until they sell it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

4 years ago, I think.

I never used it, I got it for free, complete with all accessories, cleaned it up, tuned it up and painted it.

After it landed on my foot, I just about beat the snot out of it.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Cole that looks real nice.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

My little heater stopped working today after about 3 hours. It got damn cold in a hurry inside there today. Returned it tonight for new one. Tomarrow will be nice to have heat again. 

Also may need to invest in a bigger generator the 1500w heater and the CMS were really dimming the lights. It was fine when the heater wasn't on high. Anybody know how many watts a 12 dewalt saw draws?.

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

any where from 13-15amps. peak at start-up.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Volts X amps equals watts


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

So high end would be 1650 + 1500 + 75 + 75 = 3300 Plus two battery charges. Hmm yeah my gen is 3300 continuous 3500 peak.

Damn have to start researching that now.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Cole82 said:


> So high end would be 1650 + 1500 + 75 + 75 = 3300 Plus two battery charges. Hmm yeah my gen is 3300 continuous 3500 peak.


I use 120v for the multiplier in I*V=W....15A x 120V=1800 watts...not sure of running current draw, but it may be closer to 6-8 amps until you place a draw on the motor, in which case you hear the different and current draw increases.


----------



## jschum (Jan 6, 2010)

*My Trailer Set up*

I really appreciate all of the post and replies in this thread. I am starting my Trailer tomorrow and will update it here.


----------



## L. Construction (Dec 28, 2009)

What size drawers are in the first cabinet you made?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

They are all 29" wide by 20" deep. The deep is [email protected]" [email protected]" and [email protected] 15" This is all by memory so it may be of by an inch or two here or there.

Since the trailer thread is back on top. I finnaly decided what I want to do with powering the trailer. The lights are great don't get in the way and are bright. I need a shore power plug or a whole in the side of thetrailer. Running a cord through a door opening sucks. The power strip wasn't needed, but do need a bank on the other little cabinet that holds the saws. I have been useing this as my charger station and heater spot. 

That hook with the air lines on it needs to go. The front wall will be covered in them instead of spreading through out the trailer.

The upper cabinet need mechanical lock to hold the doors shut. I have an idea for this and still keep the flat face.

Other than those minor issues it has been wonderful to work out of has made my job a lot more efficient.

Cole


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

Had some down time to throw at the trailer. Progress so far....

Bench
Material shelves
Backer rod spool rack
Table saw bench with vac
Painted floor
Electrical
E Track


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

That looks awesome CD. You must be useing a lot of pywood for your cabinets as your trailer is huge.

What are you going to be useing for heat?


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

The 3/4 cabinet grade plywood I got on sale for 32.00 a sheet which was a pretty great score. I haven't wrapped my head for sure around the heat source yet. I'm leaning towards using an rv furnace for forced hot air. For the time being I use a propane convection heater or if I want fast heat I throw the Bullet heater in there for a bit. But now that it has insulation I don't have to run the heat very high at all. The vapor barrier has helped ALOT with the moister issues I was having. 

I have enjoyed it, sometimes having some downtime so you can work on your own stuff is a refreshing change. Besides, the best coffee in town is at my shop:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow very very nice!

32 bucks! I just paid 23.95 a sheet for 5/8 spruce sheathing!


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought some extra to keep in stock at that price, I can't even get exterior 3/4 up here that cheep.


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

Got the trailer finished up for the most part today. I will post the pics on the show off your set ups thread.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Added the extension cord pass through this past weekend.

Cole


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Added the extension cord pass through this past weekend.
> 
> Cole


 
Cole where you get that from? Will a compressor air hose fit through it? :thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

For shure BC.
You won't be able to shut it around the hose like an extension cord. The bigger door it is 2.75" opening that snaps shut then has that little slide door on the bigger door.

Got it at a local RV place it was less than $4 had different colors and sizes. Picked the medium size had one smaller and one bigger.

Cole


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Cool that will work perfect. I need one for me air hose so i can shut the trailer door when it's windy.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/round-electric-cable-hatch-polar-white/37718


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Cole, I'm sure you posted this before, I just missed it:laughing: But what size is your trailer?



And I am not hijacking:laughing: BC, I was just curious what size is your trailer?




Dave


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> Hey Cole, I'm sure you posted this before, I just missed it:laughing: But what size is your trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is a little guy.
6'x10' and weighs #5,000 that's only 800# over it's rated weight.

Hijack all you want.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mines a 7x14


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Got some time today to work on the trailer. Got my little door holder on so it won't slam shut on me. Also mounted the generator on the tounge. Put the air hoses and extension cords on the front wall. Organized a little and was able to get 3 of the 4 black bins out. 

Cole


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Cedar Rapids must have a lot of honest people to be able to mount one's generator on the front of the trailer and expect to see it there that night or the next morning.

I need to get power into my trailer so I have lights in the evening in the winter.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

For the most part yes they are honest. Plus if they steal it I can buy a new one. That one isn't powerful enough for my needs.

Cole


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Scheduled The trailer for next week to get it's new lettering. The first quote I got was really pricey so I went to another shop where my Dad always got his yard signs and trucks lettered. They were 1/3rd the price with a better warrenty and correctly spelled words.

Cole


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah watch out for these guys, i had my sprinter done last year, the guy said it was a 7 yr vynle, that crap didnt make it 1 yr, now the guy got evicted, i dont see his signs there any more!! 

if things pick up i will probably end up doing a body wrap on the entire truck!!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Yeah watch out for these guys, i had my sprinter done last year, the guy said it was a 7 yr vynle, that crap didnt make it 1 yr, now the guy got evicted, i dont see his signs there any more!!
> 
> if things pick up i will probably end up doing a body wrap on the entire truck!!


Yeah the sign company I am going with has been around 22 years. They offer a 5 year no fade and 7 year no peal. It was only $450

The first place I went to had a 6 month warrenty and that is it and wanted $1000. They also misspelled 2 words in the rendering.:no:

A wrap would be awesome the trailer wrap started at $1200 or $1500 I don't remember.

Cole


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah i got Ripped off i should got the wrap from the beginning, but i was trying to save $, and didnt follow my saying so i will end up paying twice in the end!!


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

subscribing


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok so the sign guys wife died and hasn't been able to do my trailer lettering. Then yesterday went through a nasty water filled pothole on the interstate. This caused the upper cabinet to come crashing down and break my compressor, shopvack, and 2 brand new rolls of white coil stock. 
Today I went trailer shopping for a better setup. found a 7x14 v nose tricked out that I really liked should be posting pics tomarrow. IT is way tricked out, aluminum rims, torsion axles, white interior, screw less exterior etc.....

Cole


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

That sucks about your broken tools! Can't wait to see the new pics though!:thumbup:



Dave


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the misfortune Cole.

On the bright side though, you get to go tool shopping!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> :thumbsup: Ain't that the truth....
> 
> I personnaly wanted to see photos of the damage to the old trailer...
> Maybe I am a bit addicted but if I had my cabinets fall and smash my tools.....first thing is first...a photo would be snapped to post on CT. :w00t:


 I was to mad to worry about pics. Dropped it off and went trailer shopping. Next time I will just for you.:thumbsup:


WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a stack of black and green vct tile to put in my 8x20' trailer.:whistling


For when you have time right. :whistling

Cole


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> I was to mad to worry about pics. Dropped it off and went trailer shopping. Next time I will just for you.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Cole


I hope there is no next time, but good deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> I was to mad to worry about pics. Dropped it off and went trailer shopping. Next time I will just for you.:thumbsup:
> 
> For when you have time right. :whistling
> 
> Cole


The time may never be right.:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TimNJ said:


> BCC, all those bins, the roads in VA must really be nice. Up here in NJ the contents of all those bins would be dumped everywhere within 5 minutes of leaving my house!:laughing:


Roads aint that good around here either. Esp the trip down to the lake i take everyday. The dual Torsion axles on these trailers combined with the tires seems to give the trailer a really smooth ride. I can hit a bump/pot hole in the truck and feel it pretty bad and trailer will just go over the pot holes like they aint even there. What seems to happen is when the front set of tires hit a dip or bump in the road the rears compensate and then when the front clears the bump/pot hole the front take over from the rears.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Roads aint that good around here either. Esp the trip down to the lake i take everyday. The dual Torsion axles on these trailers combined with the tires seems to give the trailer a really smooth ride. I can hit a bump/pot hole in the truck and feel it pretty bad and trailer will just go over the pot holes like they aint even there. What seems to happen is when the front set of tires hit a dip or bump in the road the rears compensate and then when the front clears the bump/pot hole the front take over from the rears.


 EXATCLY!! why I went with torsion axles instead of dual leaf springs. It is noticable as soon as you hit the road. It's basicaly 4wheel independent suspension.

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have only had torsion axle's on my enclosed trailers.

Sprung axle's bounce, ie the whole axle.

Torsions are sort of an independent type suspension.

They ride nice, no matter if the load is centered or not.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> EXATCLY!! why I went with torsion axles instead of dual leaf springs. It is noticable as soon as you hit the road. It's basicaly 4wheel independent suspension.
> 
> Cole


It seems the longer your wheel base the worse a truck handles bumps and dips. The 4 wheels being so close together seems to make the trailer glide more than ride with the bumps and holes.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Bought some shelves tonight. I think my OCD kicked in a little I got matching tile and shelfs.....LOL

The big one on the right maybe exchanged for the 24" deep one instead of the 30".


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

That one on the right def eats up a lot of the floor area. 24" deep should be a good amount. 

I see a guy the other day on a forum with a MFT table and he built a storage unit that was on wheels. He could wheel the whole unit out of the trailer and all of his systainers were on slide out racks uner the mft table and it looked like a nice setup for people with ramp doors. That might be an option for you if you have the space. He did have a bigger trailer than me but the way it was all in one unit was really nice. Would have been a very nice setup for a shop.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> That one on the right def eats up a lot of the floor area. 24" deep should be a good amount.
> 
> I see a guy the other day on a forum with a MFT table and he built a storage unit that was on wheels. He could wheel the whole unit out of the trailer and all of his systainers were on slide out racks uner the mft table and it looked like a nice setup for people with ramp doors. That might be an option for you if you have the space. He did have a bigger trailer than me but the way it was all in one unit was really nice. Would have been a very nice setup for a shop.


Sounds like a good idea for a shop.:thumbup: I wouldn't want to roll that heavy of an object up the ramp though.

Went with this heavy shelving as the upper cabinet didn't hold up and didn't have time to build a full set of new cabinets. Plus what you were saying about adjustability. My other setup lacked that, couldn't find a good spot for a couple new tools I had picked up. Need to get this thing on the road and make money.

Cole


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Sounds like a good idea for a shop.:thumbup: I wouldn't want to roll that heavy of an object up the ramp though.
> 
> Went with this heavy shelving as the upper cabinet didn't hold up and didn't have time to build a full set of new cabinets. Plus what you were saying about adjustability. My other setup lacked that, couldn't find a good spot for a couple new tools I had picked up. Need to get this thing on the road and make money.
> 
> Cole


 
Mine took about 2 days in total to get materials, build and finish. Lowes stocked everything i needed so that made life easy.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice! I have a 27' office/storage trailer that I'm converting to a small shop right now. It's going up on blocks, getting new siding, and a total re-haul of the interior. Looks pretty scary right now but it will be nice when it's done. It will also be nice to have a shop at the end of my driveway for a change.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I really haven't done much on the trailer. I have been working a lot and getting stuff ready for a vacation in 2 weeks. Have only been putting tools in there as they are used. So it isn't filling up fast as we are on a long term project right now. After vacation I'm shure it will get all finished up.

Cole


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice digs Cole,.... can't wait to see what you do with it. Keep us posted:thumbsup:


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Any updates on the trailer???


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

mnjconstruction said:


> Any updates on the trailer???


 No not really. 
I haven't really had the time too. Went on vacation for a couple weeks and went right to work when we got back.

Probably because I haven't needed it a whole lot lately it hasn't been finished. Tomorrow if there is enough time it will get more tools stuffed inside.

It doesn't help I have been trying to teach myself to play the drums. It has taken most of my free time.

Cole


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> Your older than me then:shifty: We had 12" tilesbut that I was only 8 years old in 1990.:whistling
> 
> Cole


me too!

looks good but we could defintley go for some updated pics.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Cole - I couldn't work out of that trailer anyways. Too nice, I would be afraid of making a mess in it. :laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of it on the job.
Still need to do something with the V nose for storage just haven't done it yet.

Cole


----------

